# Top Gear UK



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2013)

Parliamone, show televisivo bellissimo e seguitissimo (circa 350 milioni di spettatori). Lo sto seguendo in contemporanea con gli UK e siamo arrivati alla puntata nr5 della 19a stagione e si tratta di uno SPECIALE diviso in 2 parti situato in Africa alla ricerca della sorgente del Nilo. Programma perfetto non solo per gli amanti delle automobili ma per tutti considerando che è molto incentrato sul divertire e sulle risate più che sui motori in se. 

Alcune immagini tratte dall'ultima puntata:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Marzo 2013)

Show a dir poco fantastico,alcune scene dello special africano mi hanno ribaltato.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (8 Marzo 2013)

voi su sky lo vedete vero??? io sto rivedendo le puntate su dmax

- - - Aggiornato - - -

voi su sky lo vedete vero??? io sto rivedendo le puntate su dmax


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Programma perfetto non solo per gli amanti delle automobili ma per tutti considerando che è molto incentrato sul divertire e sulle risate più che sui motori in se.


Verissimo.Non sono un appassionato di motori, ma top gear lo guardo molto volentieri


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2013)

Spettacolare


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Verissimo.Non sono un appassionato di motori, ma top gear lo guardo molto volentieri



Quoto. Mai avuto una particolare passione per i motori, ma top gear è una delle poche cose che guardo in tv.


----------



## francylomba (10 Marzo 2013)

sèpettacolare sono tre pazzi! e the stig!


----------



## BB7 (16 Marzo 2013)

Seconda parte dello speciale in Africa semplicemente *EPICA*.


----------

